# Can you get on the LEO job if....



## tigerwoody (Jul 1, 2002)

you got fired from a job for stealing a long time ago and your honest about it durung an interview? what about prior drug usage?


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Personally if it were up to me, I would not hire you. This is competitive field and you don't want to have any strikes against you during the hiring process. I don't know why would you even bring that stuff up during an interview? Please explain: Stealing, when, why, do you have a criminal record because of it? If they ask you about drug usage in your past say no (you would have to get rid of your quote :lol: ); however, if you had a prior drug problem or have been in treatment because of it, say yes. I don't know many police officers who have done drugs in the past and if they did they would never bring it up.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

:dito: 
How long ago was it, the stealing? Were you a juvenile at that time? If you were a Juvenile, no need to touch that subject.... 

Drug use.. are you talking about a couple of joints when you were a teen? Or are you talking lines of cocaine last year?


----------



## tigerwoody (Jul 1, 2002)

i work for DYS and we have a couple of kids here who want to become LEOs but they did drugs and B/E before 18. There was another kid who stole food from the mcdonalds he worked at. I was wondering if this goal was still possible to them. thanks


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

It IS still POSSIBLE for a career in LE... as long as the crimes were before 17, as 17 is considered adult in MA Courts. Obviously they need to "Better" themselves when they get out. As a teen they can usually blame it on their own stupidity and family problems. But both of those traits, theft and drug use are tough ones to fight off in the process when vying for a Police Officer position. Integrity and image is everything in this field.

Anyone else wanna shed some light?


----------



## SRRerg (Sep 19, 2003)

Nothing erases a troubled teenage past like honorable service in the military.


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

SRRerg said:


> Nothing erases a troubled teenage past like honorable service in the military.


You got that right, a good kick in the nuts will help anyone with redirection.


----------

